# Boudin Bomb!



## tesla4all (Feb 22, 2015)

bobinoven.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 23, 2015


















slicedbomb.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 23, 2015






First Post here... hope this is the right spot for this... anyway... I made up about 20lbs of boudin last week before stepping out the door for points west... took some'ah what I had put up in the freezer to slather on the pork lion you see here..













loin.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


















laid.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


















lathered.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


















rolled.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


















bomb.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


















dished.jpg



__ tesla4all
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2015)

T, Good looking tenderloin!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2015)

Great butterflying!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks tasty, but where's the sliced pics man!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## tesla4all (Feb 23, 2015)

I see your out there in the Motherland..... Just sent a friend of mine some lacquered bacon pralines.. they're just to the west of ya over in Livingston. Hey,.. in the event you don't know about the place.. jus keep runnin 190 west to Krotz Springs for some'ah the best smoked boudin I've had in a minute!.. its the little specialty meat/grocery there on the left as you cross the bridge into town...


----------

